# VC10 ??? what is it ?



## humpry1969 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just picked up 2 fish the only thing on the tank was VC 10 they are great looking but I need to find more abought them can anyone tell me temperment, size, or where to find more info on them. Thanks ....Bob


----------



## csnake (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1217

Hope you have a large aquarium!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

humpry1969 said:


> I just picked up 2 fish the only thing on the tank was VC 10 they are great looking but I need to find more abought them can anyone tell me temperment, size, or where to find more info on them. Thanks ....Bob


Typical temperament for Placidochromis - Great!

But they get large and like to move. I would love to get one when I finally upgrade to a 6ft tank.

Good Luck.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I have no personal experience with this species, but I would try googling _Placidochromis milomo_.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I had a female for a few years long ago - so I speak from some some experience.

Kinda forgot to mention that .


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Why does that make you  ?
Your advice always seems spot on. :fish:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

scrubjay said:


> Why does that make you  ?
> Your advice always seems spot on. :fish:


I just like to communicate a little better than my first response. It would have been a good data point the OP to consider the source.

BTW, Thanks for the props.


----------



## 3 45's (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah...goof boys the bomb...always helpful always thorough


----------



## RDTigger (Jul 4, 2009)

VC-10 =Jimmy Walker or Mick Jagger..

Haz big arse lips...


----------



## harold ollweiler (Nov 5, 2009)

*** got a female. Very docile, good eater. Wide bodied,and gettin larger every day


----------

